# air bubbles in decals



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

can anyone tell me why i keep getting air bubbles in my decals when applying the transfer tape as well as when i apply my decals to my surface. ive tried several several times doing it smooth and it seems as though no matter what i do i keep ending up with air bubbles.


----------



## CherokeeDesign (Jan 31, 2010)

You can get bubbles from various reasons. My experience is that a bubble in transfer tape will result in a bubble in the vinyl when it's applied to the substrate. What I do is to carefully inspect each graphic after I've applied the transfer tape, and I do my best to eliminate as many bubbles as I can. It's easier to remove them from the transfer tape than from a substrate, and a little more careful pressure will eliminate most. I have the best luck pushing them towards the nearest edge.

You can also get bubbles if you have nicks/damage or a worn squeegee edge. 

Using a "wet" application is less likely to have bubbles also.

Installing vinyl when it's cold out seems to give me more bubbles than warm days. I did some pretty big windows in January, a new business was planning a grand opening. It was very cold and was a very difficult installation (getting vinyl to stick to glass) and I got more bubbles than normal. When it got warmer, I went back and was able to get most out...smaller ones will sometimes go out on their own once the surface gets warm for several days. 

You can pop them with a pin, or a $25 "air release tool" (spring loaded pin that looks like a ballpoint pen...I use a safety pin). 

Check this out for some more info: Avoiding Bubbles and Wrinkles During Vinyl Applications


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

yea i figured. i thought to myself "if i have bubbles in my tranfer tape i will have in the vinyl" lol i was right. yea i tried pushing them to the nearest edge. i dont remember if i used a new squeegy or a used one but thanks alot i will keep that in mind. Also i did do it at night and it gets cold in my garage so yea that could of had alot of input on the effect. Wow its amazing how everything matters. i can keep that in mind also. Yea i used the point of the exacto knife to pop them but it left them nasty! i think next time ill go with a needle.. i appreciate the advice and well for next time ill watch for those things. Wasnt bad for my first job, i did 6 magnetic signs and the customer seemed to love them even though i consider it a very ****ty job. i guess it all comes with practice.

Oh, i wanted to know if the transfer tape matters because i am using this white one that looks like screen printing pallet tape, but today i saw a guy at the flea market and he was using the clear one. Does it matter what one i use, it seemed as though the clear one is easier to work with, or was it that the guy just made it look easy since he may have had expierence.​


----------



## CherokeeDesign (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, it all does come with practice, but you would have to be perfect *never* get bubbles. 

The clear application tape is easier to work with, in my experience. It is a lot less likely to wrinkle and get bubbles. And if you do get a bubble, it's a lot easier to see. My only complaint about clear tape is that it's more difficult to do wet applications with. 

When I do multi color graphics, I always lay down the first color dry, then the following colors wet (there are many techniques for this, but this is how I do it). I have a lot harder time doing a wet application with the clear tape. The paper type tape releases the vinyl a lot easier when doing a wet application, you can apply the application fluid to the top of the graphic (with tape still in place) after it's in position. The application fluid will penetrate the tape and help to release the vinyl from it, so it doesn't peel back up when you remove the tape. The clear tapes I have used seem to trap the fluid underneath, it can't evaporate, and you can't penetrate it from the top like the paper tapes. But the clear tapes look a lot nicer if you're selling decals, it allows people to see them better, and I just think they look nicer. I personally like the smoother textured clear tapes, the last roll I bought has a rough texture almost like a window screen, and it causes a lot more wear to squeegees. The real smooth stuff I had previously did not. I'll see if I can check the brands, because I would definitely recommend the smooth, crystal clear stuff I had.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow, thanks i appreciate your time and knowledge; it's been a big help. Now i know what to look out for and which ways to go when doing decals. Hey, i also wanted to know if their are any shortcuts you can take with chemicals, or do you have to buy and use the chemicals they sell for that purpose such as the chemical you use to wet the second decal to keep it from sticking or the application chemical you are speaking of?


----------



## CherokeeDesign (Jan 31, 2010)

I used to buy Rapid Tac 2 for wet application, then started using:

3 1/2 cups water
1/2 cup isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol
4 drops dish soap 

This makes 1 quart. The only difference between this and Rapid Tac is that it's clear and doesn't smell like vanilla (and doesn't cost $8). It works exactly the same. Just make sure to shake it well before using, otherwise it doesn't work as well. 

For the clear tapes, both the rolls I have are the "R Tape" brand. The smoother, clearer is called "Clear Choice", and the stuff that is less clear/more textured is called "Conform Series". I'm assuming that maybe it's intended for curved surfaces, which it does seem to be better at.


----------

